# Can my Tiel be having a bad day or is it something I did?



## Roxxy (Dec 28, 2009)

I have two birds that I have had as part of my life for the last 4 weeks, both young birds.

Koko is my IRN and Chickee is my Cockatiel. I got them both the same day. I had been making good progress with getting them used to their new home and surroundings, but today things were not so good with my Cockatiel and I am concerned.

I actually expected the whole training and 'getting to know one another' situation to be harder with Koko because of what I have read about IRN's personalities, so I was sad today when Chickee wouldn't step up readily and didn't seem keen to come out of her cage.

The only thing I know that I have been doing differently recently is that I moved the aviary with my budgies to nearest her window as she seemed interest in seeing them. I also added a few more toys into her cage.

I tried to spend extra time with her today but that's not always easy to do when I have Koko out as I have to keep them separate as they are aggressive towards one another. Koko does not have a large cage so she tends to perch up on the playtop most of the time and Chickee comes out only when I am able to keep a close eye on her and be right there in case anything was to occur.

I am hoping it was nothing, maybe a small step backwards for some reason and I can rectify all that come the weekend by some extra TLC. Just wanted some feedback on what could be bringing on this change of mood. Chickee is eating fine and is active and thankfully not hissing or anything like that, just not stepping up and is running away from my hand around her cage.

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

It could be just a bad day, or maybe connected to one of the changes. Do your IRN and 'tiel get equal time out? If not it could be jealousy too. Keep your reactions consistant and see how she does tomorrow.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 28, 2009)

The IRN gets more time out of the cage even if she is not being interacted with, as she perches on her playtop for a good part of the day or on a windowsill. 

I noticed from the subtle behaviour that the IRN is more dominant in the relationship between them both, but that's not an unusual thing from what I have read. Having said that she has never been allowed to intimidate Chickee. 

I did move their cages side by side so they become more familiar with one another, but they are not able to actually reach each other. 

Maybe it's jelousy and will pass but I think a weekend of some extra attention might be needed


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Jealousy may or may not pass by its self. You may have to get the IRN a bigger cage and start giving them equal time out. They probably won't become friends, from everything I've read about IRNs, and the dominance of one over the other may cause problems. For now though, I'd just see how things go, and if it's a one off thing.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

It may also be a fear issue if Koko gives Chickee grief, she might feel much more secure in her cage and too afraid to leave it and risk a run-in with Koko. Maybe having Koko in another room while you're trying to get Chickee out for a play would help.


----------

